# Equipo Aiwa BMZ - K1 No enciende.



## FBustos (May 26, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un equipo aiwa bmz-k1.
Sintoma: No prende, al darle al "on" se apaga enseguida.
Posible causa de la falla: El fin de semana se usó para una fiesta y se el cargaron dos parlantes de 6ohm a un solo canal (3ohm), a verdad es que se trabajó al maximo jeje. Al otro canal se le cargarnon 6 Ohm como debe ser.
Lo primero que revisaré sera el integrado.
Aun así, ¿Alguien tendrá por ahi el manual de servicio?, lo agreedeceria bastante.
Aun no tengo acceso al equipo, espero tener el manual primero antes de entrar a desoldar todo ajjaja.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 13, 2009)

hola dj pipe bueno por lo que entiendo es que cuando lo quieres encender enciende pero se apaga enseguida no es asi¿?

de ser asi el equipo tiene una proteccion que se apaga cuando algo anda mal 

medi tension en la salida de parlantes mientras ese momento que enciende porque puede ser que el integrado de salida esta defectuoso y le esta mandando corriente a los parlante y la proteccion como detecta algo extraño le corta la alimentacion


que integrado tiene¿? de seguro tiene un STK412-170 o bien tr 

que impedancia soporta el equipo¿?


----------



## FBustos (Jun 14, 2009)

Miré y es una salida a transistores no con integrado..
y soporta 6 ohm.
Aun no lo desmonto y reviso.
Saldudos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 14, 2009)

bueno empeza revisando la proteccion 

hace esa medicion en la salida o medi los tr de salida para ver si hay alguno en mal estado

Saludos


----------

